# Amazing what I get excited about these days.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 8, 2021)

I have been after a laundry basket on wheels for a long time. We have a ranch home and carrying the laundry basket down the hall to the laundry room seems to get harder each week especially when filled with sheets and towels 
I wanted one with a removable insert or plastic. The plastic ones were horrible quality and most of the handle's were already broken off in the store.
I saw this one in Home Goods which had it all.
No handle but tall enough so I don't have to bend over when pushing it, a removable washable insert with snaps, sturdy metal frame with easy push wheels. 
I have it in my living room for the photo. That's not where I keep it. lol
Do any of you get excited over simple little things like this or am I just plain crazy?


----------



## bingo (Jun 8, 2021)

it's  something that will improve your life...it's  great...simple things..whatta joy!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2021)

I think it's great! I'd be happy too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have been after a laundry basket on wheels for a long time. We have a ranch home and carrying the laundry basket down the hall to the laundry room seems to get harder each week especially when filled with sheets and towels
> I wanted one with a removable insert or plastic. The plastic ones were horrible quality and most of the handle's were already broken off in the store.
> I saw this one in Home Goods which had it all.
> No handle but tall enough so I don't have to bend over when pushing it, a removable washable insert with snaps, sturdy metal frame with easy push wheels.
> ...


I'm just enjoying looking at my favourite window on Seniorforums...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 8, 2021)

Being able to once again browse the stacks at the public library brought a spring to my step and a smile to my face!


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 8, 2021)

This is me these days.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes, I can sooo relate!  I must have some kind of a “Goldilocks “ complex,  because I get 
tickled pink  when I find something or other that’s “just right”!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have been after a laundry basket on wheels for a long time. We have a ranch home and carrying the laundry basket down the hall to the laundry room seems to get harder each week especially when filled with sheets and towels
> I wanted one with a removable insert or plastic. The plastic ones were horrible quality and most of the handle's were already broken off in the store.
> I saw this one in Home Goods which had it all.
> No handle but tall enough so I don't have to bend over when pushing it, a removable washable insert with snaps, sturdy metal frame with easy push wheels.
> ...


That's very nice and I bet it's easier on you now!  I thought about getting one but living in an apt. I'd have to pull it down the steps, so I have a cloth bag.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have been after a laundry basket on wheels for a long time. We have a ranch home and carrying the laundry basket down the hall to the laundry room seems to get harder each week especially when filled with sheets and towels
> I wanted one with a removable insert or plastic. The plastic ones were horrible quality and most of the handle's were already broken off in the store.
> I saw this one in Home Goods which had it all.
> No handle but tall enough so I don't have to bend over when pushing it, a removable washable insert with snaps, sturdy metal frame with easy push wheels.
> ...


You're not crazy at all!

I love your new purchase, and especially love the 1832 on the side!

All things vintage, retro, and antique, is totally me! I'd be equally as excited as you, Ruth, if the wheeled laundry hamper was mine!


----------



## MickaC (Jun 8, 2021)

Always have gotten excited when garden seeds first poke through.
Haven't had a veggie for several years.
This year i'm enjoying the raised gardens i added to my backyard.
I think i looked at all my plantings every two hours.
Everything i planted starting 7 days ago, is up !!!!!!!!!!! This really is exciting for me......i still know how to garden.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have been after a laundry basket on wheels for a long time. We have a ranch home and carrying the laundry basket down the hall to the laundry room seems to get harder each week especially when filled with sheets and towels
> I wanted one with a removable insert or plastic. The plastic ones were horrible quality and most of the handle's were already broken off in the store.
> I saw this one in Home Goods which had it all.
> No handle but tall enough so I don't have to bend over when pushing it, a removable washable insert with snaps, sturdy metal frame with easy push wheels.
> ...


i do. i get excited over new wash clothes and pot holders at work. but we have to work with pot holders with holes in them and that are paper thin at times.


----------

